# Calculating Thrust from Ram Compression



## Zipper730 (Aug 21, 2021)

Is there anyway to calculate thrust across the altitude range if you can determine ram-compression? For simplicity, it seems best to start with the simpler formulas and go from there.


W
 wuzak
, 
X
 XBe02Drvr


----------

